# Anyone invented a thermos version of the Aeropress yet?



## WebbyJoe (Dec 5, 2013)

I love the aeropress, and the coffee it makes is surprising very good, my only gripe is that it just isn't hot enough by the time you get to drink it.

Now if it were reinvented with a heated outer casing or thermos type outside, then the coffee would stay hot and it would be perfect...

Is there such a thing yet, or has anyone ever modified their Aeropress to keep the coffee hot?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

How long are you brewing for? You're not supposed to leave it in there forever. Gary and some others brew for touching 10 mins and its still warm enough to drink then.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

I like coffee slightly cooler. Much more of the flavour comes through.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Yeah . Aeropress today was hugely under-extracted, that was a fine drip grind , 96c water, plenty of stirring and over 8 mins steeping . Was still too hot to enjoy 20 mins later!


----------



## tictok (Dec 1, 2013)

Slight off-topic, but still Aeropress related... whats the best way to use 'em?



garydyke1 said:


> fine drip grind , 96c water, plenty of stirring and over 8 mins steeping


That got me thinking...

I use mine mainly when camping, or away somewhere... either the Aeropress or my little Moka pot depending where I am.

When using my Aeropress I either pre-grind a bunch of beans at home before I leave (fine enough for espresso) or if I'm stuck buy a pack of Lavazza, Illy or similar.

I tend to use two paper filters each time in the Aerpress.

Maybe put in twice as much ground coffee as I would in my espresso machine, pour in maybe a couple of double shots worth of hot water, stir for upto 30 secs (more gently move than stir), then squeeze through the double filters. This usually ends up with me putting most of my weight on the plunger just to get it down and extract in 30 secs or so.

Okay, so it's not espresso like at home, but it's not bad.. even get a semi decent crema.

Wondering what's the best way though... after a few years with it I'm still experimenting. How do you do yours?

I reckon a single cup level espresso machine for outdoors would be good... not tried the thing with little gas canisters, but I heard each canister only does 4 or so shots?

Cheers

Stef


----------



## tictok (Dec 1, 2013)

@webbyjoe

Wondering if you could use one of the 'stubby' coolers I've seen used to keep small bottle of beer cool on a hot day.

It's just a cylinder of foam like installation really. Something like that around the areopress body would insulate and be bound to help...

http://images.google.com/search?tbm=isch&q=stubby+cooler


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

tictok said:


> I reckon a single cup level espresso machine for outdoors would be good... not tried the thing with little gas canisters, but I heard each canister only does 4 or so shots?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Stef


The Mypressi Twist usually does at least 4 doubles, 8-10 singles, needs a good preheat. There's also the Handpresso, less preheat, but a smaller basket. The Rossa Air/Portaspresso is rather more costly but looks like well made kit...


----------



## tictok (Dec 1, 2013)

@MWJB

Off for a google - thanks

//edit

Those handpressos actually look pretty neat. Videos on their website as cheesy as a quaver though! Shame you gotta use pods...

//edit

The Rossa Air/Portaspresso looks like a good bit of kit too... shame it hasn't got an integrated hand pump. Me likey though.

//edit

ah-ha - then I saw the Portaspresso Rossa HC hand espresso with integrated pump


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

tictok said:


> @MWJB
> 
> Off for a google - thanks
> 
> ...


The Handpresso used to come in pod & ground coffee versions, there is a hybrid that uses both too.

The Rossa comes in a hand crank version, you wind down the handle to apply the pressure, which, when using the "PG" version you can play with the profile and pressure ceiling.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I have them all. My Handpresso has done a quarter of a million miles with me and is my first choice.

MyPressi Twist works well but is bulky and very heavy and you cannot take the NO2 bottles on an aircraft - even in checked luggage. This means that mine sits in a cupboard at home unused.

My Aeropress is good. I use a gold permanent filter not papers. You may need to take a cup as it is too wide for most hotel room cups. The best way I've found is to brew with it inverted rather than as the instructions say.

I've just bought exactly what in think the OP was asking for - the Impress! It is basically a double-walled, stainless steel Aeropress that turns into a mug.

I do not yet have the Rossa but give me time to source one and I will.

I'm on the road a lot so coffee is an important piece of home to travel with!

David


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Neill said:


> I like coffee slightly cooler. Much more of the flavour comes through.


Yes definitely enjoy aeropress well off the boil, though I do warm the cup first before extraction.


----------



## WebbyJoe (Dec 5, 2013)

I like my coffee a little warmer than you by the sound of it, although the point about warming the cups first is a v good one...


----------



## Saftlad (Nov 12, 2013)

I recently had to change my method when I got a bit careless with my Aeropress in the office. I was showing someone how it worked and started a coffee in their cup. Unfortunately the Aero didn't quite fit into their cup and the filter managed to release itself. End result - 2 cups of damn hot water over my hand and coffee grinds all over the place. Boss decided there & then that the Aero wasn't to be used in the office in case of other injuries.

So, last week I ordered an Impress brewer (http://blankboxcoffee.com/impress-coffee-cup/) which seems to work well and definitely keeps my coffee really hot even after 30 minutes, and comfortably drinkable after 60 minutes.

Might be what you are considering.


----------



## DarrenB (Oct 2, 2012)

+1 for the impress. great design and keeps the coffee very hot and drinkable for about 45 mins. I will defiantly be using mine for my commute to work.


----------



## Andrew (Nov 17, 2013)

DarrenB said:


> +1 for the impress. great design and keeps the coffee very hot and drinkable for about 45 mins. I will defiantly be using mine for my commute to work.


of

The Impress looks interesting, especially for those on the move. Any one else tried / evaluated it, and able to report? Is it worth getting?


----------



## tictok (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm put an Impress of my xmas wish list thing at that well known online retailer.... fingers crossed!


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

tictok said:


> I'm put an Impress of my xmas wish list thing at that well known online retailer.... fingers crossed!


Personally, I cannot too highly recommend BlankBox Coffee who supplied my Impress. I've no connection with them but was extremely impressed with Gideon when I dealt with him and he replaced my dented Impress (now donated!) without any hesitation.

For an extra couple if quid he will even throw in a bag of coffee.

David


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Actually, I've just spotted that it is Blank Box who are fulfilling the order for our favourite online retailer! DB


----------



## tictok (Dec 1, 2013)

Good stuff - I linked through to BlankBox on the wish list anyhow...

Also noticed the confirmation email my better half accidentally left open on her computer screen... oops!

At least I know my wishes are coming true!


----------

